

Is Iran's halal Internet possible? - srl
http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/2012/10/201210263735487349.html

======
Tipzntrix
"If successful, Iran will have accomplished something few other nations could:
full control over its citizens' modern communications."

I feel like a lot of nations could do this, they just don't. After all, when
the internet was invented it would be quite easy to do such a thing.

